# Garmin chip



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Does anyone know of a place in town that has a good selection of chips for Garmin machines. Just got a new (used) boat and it came equipped with a 2010c without a chip. Need one in case I get a window to hit the water next week. Thanks!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

That is the old format and you will only find one used. They are no longer made as far as I know.
I have one, but you can't have it.  I need it for my 2006C. I also have the Batho chip in it. This shows a bunch better bottom curved.

Suggest Ebay.

Your looking for chip US012R

http://www8.garmin.com/cartography/bluechart/region.jsp?RegionPK=25369


----------



## radman (Feb 27, 2011)

I have the same unit. Got a chip off of ebay. You will probably have to get garmin bluechart and a chip reader. Or, you can bring it by me and I can upload the map for this area.


----------

